# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  دانلود رایگان فیلم های آموزشی PHP & MySQL به زبان فارسی

## farazgroup

دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزش فارسی آشنایی با قابلیت و امکانات پروژه آموزشی (یک سایت سازمانی + فروشگاه اینترنتی)

 
دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزش فارسی مبانی و مقدمات طراحی وب به زبان PHP به همراه طراحی انواع فرم در HTML

 
دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزش فارسی CSS به صورت پروژه ای

 
فیلم آموزش فارسی مبانی JavaScript به همراه پروژه عملی Validate کردن فرم 

 
فیلم آموزش فارسی مبانی برنامه نویسی با زبان PHP

 فیلم آموزش فارسی آشنایی با MySQL ،اتصال به DataBase و ثبت اطلاعات کاربران با زبان PHP

 دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزش فارسی متداول ترین روش های نگهداری حالت و Validate کردن فرم از سمت Server

 دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزش فارسی ادامه Validate کردن فرم از سمت Server و مباحث تکمیلی فرم ثبت نام

 دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزش فارسی ساخت فرم login

----------

